# A jövő elkezdődött



## Horkanto (2015 Október 26)

http://www.origo.hu/techbazis/20151...tok-kutatas-kiborgok-istenszeruve-valunk.html

Dömös Zsuzsanna 2015.10.25. 09:16

_*Istenszerűvé válunk a nanobotokkal*_

*Nem is lesz olyan embertelen a robotokkal teli jövő. Sőt eljöhet a fejlődés következő lépcsőfoka is: okosabbak és érzelmesebbek leszünk, mint valaha, hála a véráramunkban keringő, apró gépeknek.*


Jó ideje barátkozunk a gondolattal, ám még mindig ijesztőnek tűnik, hogy egy napon eggyé válhatunk a gépekkel. Főleg az elidegenedéstől tartunk, hiszen a legtöbb vízióban a gépeknek nincs érzelmi intelligenciájuk, és ez az, ami főleg megkülönbözteti őket tőlünk. Szentül hiszünk abban, hogy a gépek nem tudnak majd érezni.


Ám mi lesz akkor, ha mi magunk válunk gépiesebbé? 

Ray Kurzweil híres jövőkutató azt jósolja, hogy 2030-ra képesek leszünk felhőtárhelyhez csatlakozó, DNS-alapú nanobotokat - azaz mikroszkopikus gépeket - juttatni az agykéregbe, így az ember minden eddiginél jobban össze lesz kötve az őt körülvevő világgal.

Ezzel lehetővé válhat az, hogy e-maileket és képeket küldjünk egyenesen az agyba (az érzékszervek közvetítése nélkül), vagy akár komplett gondolatokat és emlékeket mentsünk le.

De még ennél is messzebb megy azzal, hogy a jövőben egész tudatunkat tölthetjük fel a hálózatra, és mesterséges intelligenciaként élhetünk tovább - ahogy Johnny Depp filmbeli karaktere tette a _Transzcendens_ című filmben.

Az agy kapacitásának ilyesféle mesterséges bővítése nem csupán az intelligencia fokozásával járna. Ezzel együtt sokkal jobb emberekké válhatunk, hiszen a kreativitás és az érzelmek is mind az agyból származnak. A biológiai korlátok ledöntésével az érzelmeink is összetettebbek lesznek.

Viccesebbek leszünk, vonzóbbak, és jobban ki tudjuk fejezni a szerelmet" - mondta a szakember nemrég a Szingularitásegyetemen tartott előadásán - ez a Google és NASA közös futurológiai intézménye. Kurzweil állítása teljesen szembe megy azzal, amit eddig gondoltunk az egyesekből és nullákból álló világról.

*A fejlődés következő lépcsőfoka?*
A nanobotokkal kapcsolatos kísérletek jelenleg főleg az orvoslás terén zajlanak, ezzel tervezik többek közt a rákos sejtek gyógyítását is. Nicholas Negroponte, az MIT Media Lab alapítója szerint ezek a szerkentyűk jelenthetik a tanulás jövőjét is. Akár egy egész nyelvet feltölthetünk majd az agyunk vérkeringésébe, és nem kell hónapokig tanulni a spanyolt vagy a japánt.

z emberi agyhoz csatlakoztatott minirobotokkal kibővülhetnek a gondolkodás eddigi fizikai határai. "Az evolúciónak köszönhetően idővel egyre bonyolultabb struktúrák és minták alakultak ki, így fejlődtünk egyre intelligensebb és kreatívabb lényekké.

Az evolúció valójában spirituális fejlődés. Az úton találkozunk szépséggel, szerelemmel, kreativitással, intelligenciával, és ez mind az agykéregből származik. A nem biológiai gondolkodás lehet a fejlődésünk következő lépcsőfoka" - mondja Kurzweil.

*Öt jóslatból négy valóra válik*
Bár mindez egy sci-fi rajongó élénk fantáziájának tűnhet, Ray Kurzweilt komolyan kell venni. A futurológus ijesztő pontossággal jósolja meg a jövő technológiai trendjeit, előrejelzései pedig tudományos alapokon álló megközelítések.

A Google jelenlegi fejlesztési igazgatójának nevéhez számos találmány fűződik. Többek közt az első síkágyas szkenner, az első piacra került beszédfelismerő szoftver, illetve vakok számára készült szövegfelolvasó.

_A _kilencvenes években 197 előrejelzést készített arról, hogy mi fog történni a technológia világában 2009-ig, ezek 86 százaléka valóra is vált.

A nanobotoknak nem kisebb célt jósol, mint hogy megszüntetik a légszennyeződést, segítenek a betegségek megelőzésében és gyógyításában, végül pedig az öregedési folyamatokat is megállítják - bár addigra már a tudatunk egy mesterséges tárhelyen lehet.

*A jövő elkezdődött*
Csupán két-öt év választ el minket attól, hogy hatékonyan használhassuk az agyhoz csatlakoztatott nanobotokat, például az epilepszia kezelésében, vélekedik dr. James Friend kutatómérnök. Ez azt jelenti, hogy 2020-ban már mikroszkopikus gépekkel gyógyítjuk a betegségeket, tíz évre rá pedig kiborgokká változunk.

Szép elképzelés, más tudósok azonban szkeptikusak azzal kapcsolatban, hogy biztonságos és hatékony lenne a gépek agyhoz csatlakoztatása. Főleg azért, mert még mindig nem tudunk eleget az agyműködésünkről. Ebben segíthet a mesterséges agyak építése, de az is még csak most kezdődött el.

David Linden neurológus szerint a 2030-as dátum még nagyon korai: addig rengeteg akadály van előttünk, többek közt a nanobotok erőforrásainak megoldása. Ezek az apró gépek ugyanis maguktól kell, hogy üzemeljenek, akár évszázadokon át.

Ráadásul az emberi test nem arra született, hogy robotok repkedjenek benne: meg kell oldani valahogy, hogy az immunrendszer ne vesse ki a nanobotokat.

És ha már nanobotok: a gépek tervezése sem könnyű, ahhoz ugyanis, hogy tökéletesen manőverezzenek a sejtek között, a méter ötmilliomodára kell zsugorítani őket. Ez baktériumi szint, amelyhez teljesen új gyártási módszerek kifejlesztése szükséges.


Ahhoz pedig, hogy egy nanobot hatékonyan navigáljon, el kell felejteni a klasszikus megoldásokat. Lábak és kerekek helyett inkább az egysejtű élőlények felépítését, mozgását kell lemásolniuk a mérnököknek.

A kísérletek viszont a nehézségek ellenére már megindultak. Tavaly még csótányokba fecskendeztek DNS-alapú (azaz szerves) nanobotokat, idén pedig már egereken tesztelik a technológiát. _*Mire észbe kapunk, talán tényleg félistenek leszünk. *_


----------



## Horkanto (2015 Október 26)

http://www.origo.hu/techbazis/20151...e-mesterseges-intelligencia-robotok-jovo.html

*Az Android atyja szerint a robotoké a jövő*

*Andy Rubin úgy véli, hogy az informatika következő korszakát a mesterséges intelligencia feltalálása hozza el.*

A fejlesztőknek és jövőkutatóknak egyaránt szóló Code/Mobile konferencián az Android operációs rendszer alapítója is kifejtette véleményét a technológia fejlődési irányával kapcsolatban.

Andy Rubin, a népszerű mobilrendszer atyja őszintén hisz abban, hogy a következő nagy durranás a mesterséges intelligencia feltalálása lesz. A robotika és az automatizáció áthatja majd a mindennapi életünket.

Rubin úgy véli, a határt olyan eszközökkel fogjuk átlépni, amiknek nincs kijelzőjük, mint a közlekedési lámpák vagy a mosogatógépek. Ezek ugyanis teljesen maguktól, felhasználói beavatkozás nélkül üzemelnek majd - tudni fogják, mi a dolguk.

*Mobiloktól a robotokig*
Rubin 2005-től dolgozott a Google-nek, az Android részleget pedig 2013-ban hagyta el, hogy a robotikával foglalkozó projekteket vezesse. A szakember tavaly távozott a keresőóriástól, hogy a hardveres startupokat támogató Playground nevű vállalkozásával foglalkozzon.

Jelenleg olyan projektekbe fektet be, mint a kiterjesztett valóság szemüveget fejlesztő castAR, és a kémiai elemzéseket készítő Connected Yard.


----------



## Pitch (2016 Szeptember 18)

Erről hol írt Kurzweil?


----------



## BogecMester (2017 Augusztus 3)

Eekkel a technikai ujdonságokkal csak az a baj,hogy kb.20-30 év telik el a feltalálás és a konkrét piacrakerülés között,mert (mindent elkell adni szép sorjában).
pl. Tesla találmányai közűl is nagyon sokat még a mai napig sem gyártanak,mert egyszerűbb olcsóbb és hatékonyabb lenne,mint a méreg drágán eladott,környezetszennyező és energia pocsékoló megoldások.


----------



## Melitta (2017 Augusztus 4)

Azert a teljesitmeny is szempont volt hogy a disel a benzines jarmuvek terjedtek es. Az energia most alkalmas arra hogy nagy tomegbe tudjak ezt a technologiat kialakitani.


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Szeptember 4)

A jövő folyamatban:
Készülnek az "okos épületek":
https://m2mzona.hu/gyartas/hatartalan-lehetosegeket-rejt-az-iot-technologia
https://itcafe.hu/hir/gartner_okos_epulet_iot.html
Ha utáltam valaha az okos telefonom/tabletem, mert időnként annyira okos, h túl okoskodja, amit szeretnék, akkor mi a helyzet az okos épületekkel?!
A kezdeményezés szintén emberi, vagyis a hiba lehetősége benne lehet... aztán, mint az I. fenti cikkben olvasható, az okos cement majd megmondja, h a híd építésénél hol lehet gond, ami esetleges katasztrófához vezethet!
Bizonyos szinten elképzelhető, h hasznos, és eredményes, ha okosan kapcsolódnak az épületi elemek, pld szigetelés kapcsán, hálózati felépítés miatt, mennyire ép v sem, milyen rizikó faktor mutatkozik, de minden tekintetben ráhagyatkozni - lehet, csak nekem elképzelhetetlen - pont az okos telefonokra asszociálva, könnyen áteshet az egész a 'ló túlsó oldalára'...


----------



## BogecMester (2017 Szeptember 6)

Lassan odajut az emberiség,hogy túl okosítja a környezetét,ami végűl okosabblessz nála,és kidobja magából.


----------



## BogecMester (2017 Szeptember 6)

Horkanto írta:


> http://www.origo.hu/techbazis/20151...e-mesterseges-intelligencia-robotok-jovo.html
> 
> *Az Android atyja szerint a robotoké a jövő*
> 
> ...


Véleményem szerint,a valós időben önálóan gondolkodó,és dönteni tudó,mesterséges inteligencia feltalálása,az emberiség végének a kezdetét fogja jelenteni.


----------



## bencebobo (2020 Október 18)

Sztem a kulcs az agy-számítógép közvetlen interface, ami tényleg hamar használatba kerülhet...


----------

